

You're boring - karjaluoto
http://www.youtube.com/speakhumanbook#p/u/0/BmfqV95XXTA

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I infinitely prefer a well-written piece to a video. With a video I have to
listen and watch and have no idea if it's ever going to make a decent point,
be relevant, or have a clever twist at the end that made it worth watching.

With text I can skim, I can go back, I can spot keywords, I can search, I can
just do so much more. Plus I read a _lot_ faster than most people talk.

Please, people, do me a favor and write stuff. If you can't write well, then
maybe you're just boring and should learn to write better.

~~~
karjaluoto
Actually, these are a bit of a break from writing. The videos are intended as
an entry point for my book: <http://www.speakhuman.com>. My hunch is that a
great many folks don't read as quickly as you do. As such, the videos are here
to bridge that gap. My hope is that they see a video, find something they
like, and then get the whole book.

I also write essays at <http://www.ideasonideas.com>. My feeling, though, is
that there's a real mix of preferences out there. I'm not particularly
interested in watching videos, but I suspect that many do.

